# Is it me?



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Nope many benchmark threads are scrambled still
And some other overly formated threads too from the format switch a few weeks ago.


----------



## CptAsian

It is indeed not you, older content on OCN is in a bit of a state of disrepair at the moment. Here's the last official update on it:









Community Feedback- We Are Live!


I would've expected the HTML clean-up to be done by now at least, but alas it looks like there is nobody working on it as there is no way something as mundane as this could take this much time.




www.overclock.net





Edit: Ignore the preview lol, that's a bit ironic and not terribly flattering either.


----------



## ThrashZone

CptAsian said:


> It is indeed not you, older content on OCN is in a bit of a state of disrepair at the moment. Here's the last official update on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Community Feedback- We Are Live!
> 
> 
> I would've expected the HTML clean-up to be done by now at least, but alas it looks like there is nobody working on it as there is no way something as mundane as this could take this much time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Ignore the preview lol, that's a bit ironic and not terribly flattering either.


Hi,
lol yeah the preview of links is another bug that should be reported 
It's not previewing the post number linked but the one at the top of the page it's on lol


----------



## ENTERPRISE

This is in hand with the VS dev team, but admittedly is taking longer than expected. I will be chasing them on this as well this evening.


----------



## Methanoid

Any update on this? Every time I find a thread with good info I find its unusable with all the format f*ckups. It's killing this place...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

The update I received as of yesterday was that they have developed a fix for this which has passed QA but no ETA on when it will be deployed.


----------

